

Font Awesome 4.1.0 Released – 71 New Icons - fortawesome
http://fontawesome.io/whats-new/?r=hn&v=4.1.0

======
hiharryhere
Thanks for the hard work. It's a great contribution to the community.

One thing, could be my eyes, but is the box on the top of the cab a little off
centre? Am I going mad?

[http://fontawesome.io/icon/taxi/](http://fontawesome.io/icon/taxi/)

~~~
fortawesome
Excellent catch! Want to open an issue?

------
kipple
Still no infinity symbol? Much sadness :'(

[https://github.com/FortAwesome/Font-
Awesome/issues/1647](https://github.com/FortAwesome/Font-Awesome/issues/1647)

------
saltado
There's 3 Pied Piper icons to chose from!

~~~
fortawesome
Well, really just 2. One's an alias.

~~~
saltado
ah yeah, the (alias) appears on the next line on Chrome. Great work on the new
release!

~~~
fortawesome
On it.

------
pzaich
Stanford tree!

------
mkempe
bouy -> buoy

~~~
fortawesome
Nice catch. Fixing.

